# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  What is your Favorite Movie Genre?

## haunted lyrics

?

----------


## JustGaara

Mostly everything I watch is a documentary of some sort.

----------


## L

Documentary and drama mostly

----------


## Member11

I'll watch anything except for chick flicks and musicals.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I like most genres, but there are individual movies in each category that are just awful.  I typically stay away from Satanist type movies and things like SAW, etc.   Especially love the old black and white movies, I guess that is a sign of my age.  (sigh)

----------


## onawheel

Coming-of-age, road movie, heist, mob film, hood film, supernatural, kaiju (giant monster), post-apocalyptic, spy film, film noir, psychological thriller, black comedy, drama, lgb, rom-com and movies related to mental disorders or social problems.

I like the idea of found footage and Sci-fi.. but yeah most just don't do it for me. I can't do horror or most edge-of-your-seat thrillers which sucks as some really tempt me or any humanization of animals unless it's done really reeeally well. I do really like comedy  ::D:

----------


## Yossarian

My favourite genre is crime. I guess depending on your thoughts it could fall as a sub-genre of drama. I also enjoy comedies. Aside from those two, I will watch most genres if I am interested in the movie.

----------


## Trendsetter

Comedy

----------


## Otherside

Action. Comedy I like as well.

----------


## anonymid

Not much of a movie watcher, but I prefer comedies.

----------


## Antidote

Dramas and thrillers.
If I wasn't frightened so easily I'd love horror movies. But they give me nightmares for weeks on end so I can't really watch them anymore.

----------


## Equinox

I like psychological thrillers the best, but I also like alot of sci-fi, horror, drama and comedy.

----------


## Chopin12

hard to list all the categories, but I usually just like a movie that feels meaningful

I HATE the actioney - full of badasses and fighting - type of movie. My god. Makes me sick, and they're boring as hell. 

I like sci-fi, psychological, romance, rom-com, adventure, surreal, coming of age, etc.. but at the same time any movie that feels meaningful and is interesting I like. Hate boring movies. -___-

----------


## fetisha

comedy, since I can't really handle the other genres since I'm so emotional  ( especially horror movies)

----------


## CloudMaker

Idk but it’s not chick flicks

----------


## JamieWAgain

Romcom

----------


## Cuchculan

Documentaries

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Documentaries. I'm especially fond of ones that deal with nature, astronomy and true crime. I typically find documentaries more engrossing than fictional movies and like to learn about new things. Fiction is fine, but I rarely come across movies that are worth watching. I prefer to get my occasional dose of fiction in book form (I'm particularly fond of short story collections).

----------


## Kimbra

Sci-Fi

----------


## CeltAngel

I'm not much of a movie goer, but I guess I tend to watch old horror movies more than anything on the rare occasions I choose to watch something, so I'll go with horror.

----------


## cerulean

I love a good Romance or chickflick they bring out the feel emotions.

----------


## Shredder

I cant believe Musicals is included! YAY! 
I'm also into horror and black comedy. 
But I'll pretty much watch most movie genres.

----------

